# The Thanking Thread



## Vholvek (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, I'm pretty sure there are none of these, so this is just like thanking all of the peeps for all of the cool stuff they did. I'll start with the most generic one; Thank you, Butterfree, for the website.


----------



## Dar (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you Vholvek for making a thread where we can thank people by saying thank you!


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd like to thank myself for always being flawless and perfect.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd like to thank Tailsy for that comment. 

I'd also like to thank my crush for not being weirded out by me and for being my codelegate for the upcoming Model United Nations competitions.


----------



## sovram (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank God it's Friday.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd like to thank whoever invented ramen noodles.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you people who put warnings on links to TV Tropes


----------



## Vholvek (Feb 26, 2014)

Tailsy said:


> I'd like to thank myself for always being flawless and perfect.


Well this is beginning to become interesting.
Edit:





> *Vanillia Mongoose*
> _I'd like to thank whoever invented ramen noodles._


That too.


----------



## Karousever (Feb 26, 2014)

We'd ALL like to thank Tailsy for always being flawless and perfect.


----------



## Ever (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd like to thank Dar for being an A+ friend and listener.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 27, 2014)

Well _I'd_ like to thank Music Dragon for being flawless and perfect.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd like to thank your mum for being flawless and perfect.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 27, 2014)

If Tailsy turns out to be my mother, this will all make a lot of sense.


----------

